# White Rhino



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey, I just started growing- its been a little over am onth now im growing white Rhino and I have high hopes, but caus ive never smoked it or to be honest even really seen it before, I'm not sure how it will turn out. theyre still small and in vegetative growth but theyre lookin damn good i think, so im excited about it. Anyone ever tried it personally though? it would be kinda cool to hear from first hand experience about what im growing...


----------



## mariofromontario (Jul 25, 2005)

Yup i cant remember the parents, lol or breeders but it is a great hybred. If it is like the ones i had you can expect a very good quality smoke. mine took about 7 weeks to flower, the buds were not as tight as say a pure indica, but man, the tricomes!!!!!!!!!!!   on mine the flavour was light but pleasent, the smell was delicate and floral, Honestly it remains one of my favorites to this day. the stone was right down the middle Not to couchy, not to confusing.  I did not get mine from seed but i still know the guy i got the cuttings from, ill find out where he  got them from.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 26, 2005)

wow thanks. I'm looking forward to the final product- Thanks for that info by the way thats exactly what i wanted to know! i just posted a grow journal on here too by the way so if you care i got some pics of em too on there.


----------



## mariofromontario (Jul 28, 2005)

cool ill check it out.


----------

